#  > OVERIGE FORA >  > NEWBIES & STARTERSVRAGEN >  >  Clippen versterker amp

## DJ Pim

Hallo,

Ik heb mijn eerste PA-versterker gekocht,
nou gaan snel de clip lampjes branden.
Is dit erg, en wat betekent het precies?

Greetz,
DJ Pim

Beter goed gemixt dan slecht gezongen!

----------


## jack

wat heb je gekocht?

SJEEK DE BAZE

----------


## Niek...

Hallo Pim,
clippen: even zoeken levert meerdere topics op, maar ff snel: <img src=icon_smile_cool.gif border=0 align=middle>

Het clippen houdt platweg gezegd in dat je versterker aan zijn maximum zit. In feite is het een soort waarschuwingslampje dat je vertelt op te passen met je volume.

Is clippen erg? Lekker is anders, dat is zeker. Ik ben geen technisch expert, maar het komt ongeveer hier op neer:
[list][*]Ten eerste vervormt je geluid voor een deel wanneer je versterker serieus aan het clippen is. Speakers zijn erg gevoelig voor vervorming van het geluid, pas dus op dat je je speakers niet beschadigd!
[*]Ook heeft bijna elke versterker een beveiliging ingebouwd tegen overdadig clippen. Dit houdt dat je versterker enkele (tientallen) seconden uit zal vallen, uit bescherming én als waarschuwing.[/list]

Hoop dat je het begrijpt, andere mensen kunnen het vast wel iets technischer maken <img src=icon_smile_cool.gif border=0 align=middle>

--&gt; Greetz Niek &lt;--

----------


## LJ Chris

> citaat:
> Hallo,
> 
> Ik heb mijn eerste PA-versterker gekocht,
> nou gaan snel de clip lampjes branden.
> Is dit erg, en wat betekent het precies?
> 
> Greetz,
> DJ Pim
> ...



dit is natuurlijk niet goed voor je amp en ook niet goed voor je speakers...

Clippen wilt zeggen dat je versterker een vervormd signaal gaat uitgeven omdat je hij aan of over zijn maximum zit.
Hierdoor kan je amp beschadigd raken, je eindtrap kan beginnen te fikken enz.. Dit hangt natuurlijk ook af van amp tot amp omdat de meeste amps beveiligd zijn tegen overhitting enz...

Nu je amp gaat vervormen. Dit betekent dat de sinus die hij normaal versterkt, gaat afvlakken. Dit kan dus gaan resulteren in gelijkspanning wat je boxen niet lekker gaan vinden.
Het beste is dat je clip ledjes uit blijven :-)

Stuur altijd een signaal niet hoger dan 0db in je amp, dan zou hij in principe veilig werken. Anders een limiter ofzo.

Greetz
Briers Christian
BSL

----------


## DJ Pim

Oke, bedankt!

Greetz,
DJ Pim

Beter goed gemixt dan slecht gezongen!

----------


## Dré

> citaat:
> Nu je amp gaat vervormen. Dit betekent dat de sinus die hij normaal versterkt, gaat afvlakken. Dit kan dus gaan resulteren in gelijkspanning wat je boxen niet lekker gaan vinden.



Waarom blijft dit fabeltje toch altijd terug komen...

Clippen (bij een goede versterker die symmetrisch clipt) resulteert NIET in DC! Het resulteert WEL in een toename van energie in de hogere frequenties EN in een vermindering van de dynamiek van het signaal maar NIET in DC!

-- Pardon my French, I'm Dutch --

----------


## Tiemen

Euhm Dré, kan je dat misschien eens wat meer verklaren? Dus voor jou is clippen niet de golf die niet genoeg versterkt wordt en de amplitude die dus over lange tijd constant zal blijven, met andere woorden een gelijkspanningscomponent zal bezitten? Het is gewoon zo dat op het moment van die afvlakking een hele steil piekje zal ontstaan, dat als 'hoogfrequent' zal gezien worden, en naar de tweeters gestuurd worden. Aangezien je op maximum amplitude zit zullen je tweeters een beetje teveel van het goede te verwerken krijgen, en dit hebben ze niet graag...Maar ik zou niet weten waarom het verhaal van DC niet klopt...


Tiemen

----------


## Contour

Wanneer een sinus afgevlak wordt ontstaat een soort van blokgolf. Een blokgolf kan volgens Fourier geschreven worden als de som van oneindig veel (even danwel oneven) sinussen waarvan de frequentie in theorie naar oneindig zou moeten gaan om de blokgolf exact te benaderen. Deze sterke toename van de hoogfrequente componenten zorgt ervoor dat je tweeter eruit kan vliegen. 

MVG Contour

----------


## -Bart-

Als een (klasse AB) versterker DC uitstuurt betekent dit dat 1 helft van de uitgangstrap langdurig in geleiding is. Ik zie niet hoe dit een gevolg zou kunnen zijn van clippen.

Nobis Nil Nimis Aburdum.

----------


## Tiemen

Iedere al dan niet periodieke golf kan voorgesteld worden door een oneindig aantal harmonischen (bij blokgolf trouwens oneven...). Maar we zijn het er dus over eens dat clipping het veranderen van het signaal is naar een toestand vergelijkbaar met blokgolf. Die dus over een bepaalde (niet te verwaarlozen) tijd een constante amplitude zal hebben. Daardoor sprake van DC.

Tiemen

----------


## Contour

Eem muzieksignaal bevat doorgaans alleen sinusvormige componenten. Dit ligt in de aard van de instrumenten en de aard van de menselijke stem. De vermogensverdeling van de gebruikte componenten in een luidspreker is dus zodanig dat een normaalmuzieksignaal verwerkt kan worden. Pas wanneer er clipping optreedt stijgt de hoogfrequente component erg snel waardoor in dit geval de HF driver problemen kan krijgen.

Tiemen waarom zou DC zo schadelijk zijn volgens jou? Ga jij ervan uit dat de koeling van de spoelen minder wordt omdat de konus even "stilstaat"? Dit is natuurlijk maar zeer de vraag omdat dit "stilstaan" maar erg kort duurt bovendien hebben we te maken met een massa veersysteem wat altijd in en uitslingergedrag zal vertonen waardoor een konus niet snel volledig stil zal vallen.

MVG Contour

----------


## Tiemen

> citaat:
> Clippen (bij een goede versterker die symmetrisch clipt) resulteert NIET in DC



Op deze reactie heb ik gereageerd... :Smile: 

Ik heb gezegd dat er door hoogfrequente signalen meer energie dan goed naar de tweeters zal stromen en dat die eerst zullen geraakt worden.

Ik zeg ook niet dat DC slecht is voor je speakers (geen directe gevolgen...). Ik zou niet weten welke onmiddelijke gevolgen je conus daarvan zou hebben. Maar op langere termijn denk ik wel dat de gevolgen niet zullen uitblijven. En dan wel door oververhitting...Vooral bij assymetrische clipping zal dit optreden : de ene kant van de spoel zal veel minder gekoeld worden dan de andere en dit zal WEL tot breuk leiden.

Tiemen

----------


## DJ Pim

Maar is het nou erg of niet?

Greetz,
DJ Pim

Beter goed gemixt dan slecht gezongen!

----------


## vronnie

een klein beetje logisch denkvermogen is volgens mij teveel gevraagd pim. Wat denk je zelf eigenlijk???. welke kleur zijn die cliplampjes eigenlijk, misschien gaat er dan wel een lampje branden



-----check profiel voor cool links----

----------


## -Aart-

MMM,

Je kunt er over discussieren wat je als DC ziet, subsone geluiden (&lt;10 Hz) kunnen zowiezo schadelijk zijn en slurpen heel veel vermogen op, met clippen als mogelijk gevolg.

Misschien dat het DC-fabeltje over clippen (wat het, wat mij betreft dus wel is  :Smile: ) uit de tijd van de eerste asymetrisch gevoede (transistor-) eintrappen stamt. Als je die "goed" overbelast kan er werkelijk vanalles uitkomen, en beveiligen ho maar ... <img src=icon_smile_dead.gif border=0 align=middle> 
Als een aantal eindtorren de marteling niet overleeft komt er uit iedere amp DC, maar dan is -ie echt stuk, en is er geen sprake van een effect dat verdwijnt als je het zachter zet.
Gelukkig heeft iedere fatsoenlijke versterker diverse beveiligingen om zichzelf en de aangesloten luidsprekers te beschermen.  :Smile:

----------


## Tiemen

Misschien moeten we eens op een rijtje zetten, want die DC hoeft niet echt een discussie te zijn.
=&gt; Versterker clipt 
=&gt; golf vervormt tot een vereenvoudigde blokgolf
=&gt; er ontstaat over een relatief lange tijd een constante amplitude
=&gt; spanning blijft dus over een bepaalde tijd constant

Ik bedoel niet dat er een gemiddelde spanning zal zijn verschillend van nul (offset), ik bedoel gewoon dat de spanning over relatief lange tijden constant kan zijn...Waarom zou dit een fabeltje zijn? Bekijk een een clippende versterker op een oscilloscoop.

Tiemen

----------


## Dré

> citaat:
> Iedere al dan niet periodieke golf kan voorgesteld worden door een oneindig aantal harmonischen (bij blokgolf trouwens oneven...). Maar we zijn het er dus over eens dat clipping het veranderen van het signaal is naar een toestand vergelijkbaar met blokgolf. Die dus over een bepaalde (niet te verwaarlozen) tijd een constante amplitude zal hebben. Daardoor sprake van DC.



Ahaaaa...

Kortstondige DC...

DC is vrij duidelijk omschreven dacht ik zo. Als je Fourier in je macht hebt dan kun je toch zo gaan BEREKENEN of er DC in een blokgolf zit? Zit ie er? Nope. Wat is de grondtoon van een 100Hz totaal clippend signaal? Een 100Hz sinus.

"Maar als ik maar diep genoeg ga inzoomen zie ik een vlak stuk en DUS is het kortstondig DC"

Als je het ZO wil zien: Een CD-speler produceert ook kortstondig DC (en wel in blokjes van 1/44100 seconde). Gelukkig dat er nog een anti-aliasing filter in zit want anders leverde je CD-speler alleen nog maar DC...

Nee dus.

En als er, door a-symmetrisch clippen WEL een DC component op je uitgang ontstaat dan is er altijd nog de DC beveiliging (die elke zichzelf respecterende versterker op z'n MINST zal hebben).

-- Pardon my French, I'm Dutch --

----------


## Tiemen

Dit heeft niets met Fourier te maken. Bekijk een golf van een geclipte versterker, wat zie je? Inderdaad een vlakke amplitude die _niet kortstondig_ blijft. Daar gaat ge mij over, hoe je het noemt doet er voor mijn part niet toe.

Tiemen

----------


## Dré

> citaat:
> Dit heeft niets met Fourier te maken. Bekijk een golf van een geclipte versterker, wat zie je? Inderdaad een vlakke amplitude die _niet kortstondig_ blijft.



Waarom denk je dat ik juist die 100Hz noemde? Omdat rond die frequentie de meeste energie zit bij de meeste muziek.

Als je dan dus zo'n signaal gaat clippen dan zal het rond de 100Hz als eerste "afgevlakt" worden.

En als jij een 100Hz blokgolf wilt omschrijven als DC dan moet je dat zelf weten. Ik vind een 100Hz blokgolf behoorlijk AC!



> citaataar gaat ge mij over, hoe je het noemt doet er voor mijn part niet toe.



Er is, door een aantal fabrikanten, onderzoek gedaan naar de afname van het koelend vermogen van een luidsprekerunit door het korstondig "stilstaan" van de driver. Dit was minimaal om een aantal redenen.

1. De bulk van de warmte wordt afgegeven d.m.v. straling (overstraling van energie van de spreekspoel naar de poolplaat). Slechts een gedeelte wordt afgegeven door ventilatie.

2. Een luidspreker zal helemaal niet zo precies het blokgolfsignaal volgen omdat dat een hoge bandbreedte vereist van de speaker. De speaker zal vaak in een meerweg systeem zitten en dus EN door het eventueel aanwezige passieve filter afgefilterd worden EN in ieder geval zeker door z'n eigen gedrag afgefilterd worden.

Volgens mij heeft hierover wel eens een goede discussie gelopen op RAT en AAPLS.

Ook het stukje over clipping induced power compressie op de Rane site is een MUST voor iedereen die zich een beetje serieus bezighoudt met pro audio.

http://www.rane.com/pdf/note128.pdf

-- Pardon my French, I'm Dutch --

----------


## René

Ben het met Dré eens, de enige manier om een DC op de uitgang te krijgen is als er een sluiting tussen collector en emitter ontstaan is en de DC beveiliging stuk is. Ik heb eigenlijk nog nooit een versterker gezien (ook bij de goedkopere merken) die niet van een DC beveiliging voorzien is. 

Behalve met:

qoute"
Als je het ZO wil zien: Een CD-speler produceert ook kortstondig DC (en wel in blokjes van 1/44100 seconde). Gelukkig dat er nog een anti-aliasing filter in zit want anders leverde je CD-speler alleen nog maar DC..."

Het Anti-aliasing filter heeft met de stelling van Niquist te maken: er zijn minimaal twee samples nodig om een periode te reconstrueren. fsample= 2* fanaloog, het filter zorgt ervoor dat dit niet overschreden wordt. Een LPF zorgt ervoor dat het ruwe karakter (de trapjes) van de DA converter weggefilterd worden, maar dit ter zijde.



René

----------


## -Bart-

Een zeer begaafd maar onbekend electronicus heeft wel eens tegen mij gezegd:
" Alles onder de 1Mhz..., da's practisch DC"
<img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>
Gezien het gedachtengoed hier zullen meesten de grap ontgaan.

Nobis Nil Nimis Aburdum.

----------


## Dré

> citaat:
> Het Anti-aliasing filter heeft met de stelling van Niquist te maken: er zijn minimaal twee samples nodig om een periode te reconstrueren. fsample= 2* fanaloog, het filter zorgt ervoor dat dit niet overschreden wordt.



Nope... Dat gebeurt bij het bemonsteren (bij opname). Daar is het belangrijk dat aan het Nyquist criterium voldaan wordt. Bij weergave gaat het er puur om dat de "spiegels" weggefilterd worden. Rond de 44k1 vind je namelijk WEER het signaal (een keer eronder (alles gespiegeld in 1/22k05) en een keer erboven (alles 44k1 verschoven) enz enz.

Maar waarom noemde ik het? Als je vóór het "reconstructiefilter" (wat het dus niet is, vandaar de haken om het woord) kijkt dan zie je, als je maar diep genoeg inzoomt, het "trappetje". Als je dan superdiep inzoomt zie je alleen nog maar een horizontale lijn.

En volgens de redenering van sommigen is dat DC  :Wink: 

Het was dus een grapje dat enigszins verkeerd begrepen werd. Mijn fout, de smilie ontbrak...

-- Pardon my French, I'm Dutch --

----------


## Tiemen

> citaat:
>  Als je dan superdiep inzoomt zie je alleen nog maar een horizontale lijn.
> 
> En volgens de redenering van sommigen is dat DC



Ik snap echt niet hoe je een golf die alleen op een elementair deelintervalletje constant blijft (zoals niet geclipt geluid bvb.) kunt vergelijken met een semi-blokgolf die over de helft van zijn periode een constante amplitude heeft...





> citaat:
> Ook het stukje over clipping induced power compressie op de Rane site is een MUST voor iedereen die zich een beetje serieus bezighoudt met pro audio.



Er wordt met geen woord gerept over gewone speakers die kapot gaan door clipping (alleen tweeters). Wil dit dan zeggen dat clipping geen schade veroorzaakt behalve aan tweeters? Of bestaat daar ook een ww.*.com-artikel over dat dit verklaard en dat moet gelezen te worden om serieus te zijn?

Tiemen

----------


## -Bart-

DC (Direct current) is the unidirectional flow or movement of electric charge carriers, usually electron. The intensity of the current can vary with time, but the general direction of movement stays the same at *all* times. As an adjective, the term DC is used in reference to voltage whose polarity *never* reverses.



Nobis Nil Nimis Aburdum.

----------


## Dré

> citaat:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				citaat:
>  Als je dan superdiep inzoomt zie je alleen nog maar een horizontale lijn.
> 
> ...



Deze keer stond de emoticon er wel degelijk Tiemen. Heb je hem over het hoofd gezien?

Het stukje was dus een "friendly tease"...



> citaat:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				citaat:Ook het stukje over clipping induced power compressie op de Rane site is een MUST voor iedereen die zich een beetje serieus bezighoudt met pro audio.
> 			
> 		
> ...



Hé... Een "knee jerk reactie". Waarom Tiemen?

Nog even dit... Een speaker (individuele speaker; kan dus onderdeel zijn van een systeem MAAR hoeft niet) geeft maar om TWEE dingen:

1. Kan ik de gevraagde beweging uitvoeren.
2. Word ik daar dan niet te warm van.

Een speaker maalt NIET om hoe het signaal eruit ziet. Da's maar goed ook anders zou de speaker zo maar eens allergisch kunnen worden voor een bepaalde muzieksoort  :Wink: 

Een perfect bewijs hiervan zijn mijn eigen subs. Om ruimte te besparen draaien mijn subs STANDAARD 3dB in de clip. Let wel: Dit is een aktief systeem. Alles boven de 100Hz (topjes) is dus keurig VRIJ van clipping. De subs echter draaien constant 3dB in de clip. Hieraan is nog geen een van m'n subs overleden omdat:

1. De speakers de gevraagde beweging kunnen uitvoeren zonder stuk te gaan.
2. De speakers niet te warm worden bij het uitvoeren van hun taak.

Dus waarom is clippen "link"??? Omdat het de dynamiek uit de muziek haalt. Hierdoor verandert de peak/average verhouding (crest factor) van de muziek EN gaan dus alle "vuistregels" regelrecht het raam uit. Als hier dan verder geen rekening mee wordt gehouden dan kunnen de speakers hieraan overleiden.

-- Pardon my French, I'm Dutch --

----------


## Tiemen

> citaat:
> DC (Direct current) is the unidirectional flow or movement of electric charge carriers, usually electron. The intensity of the current can vary with time, but the general direction of movement stays the same at all times. As an adjective, the term DC is used in reference to voltage whose polarity never reverses.



Ik heb het niet over een zuivere DC *offset* die inderdaad constant is en niet van polariteit veranderd. Ik spreek over het constant zijn van de amplitude in een interval langer dan normaal (langer dan oneindig kort dus). Een pure DC die bij je golf komt bestaat natuurlijk niet, ik zou niet wete waar ie moet uitkomen...

Tiemen

----------


## Tiemen

> citaat:
> Dus waarom is clippen "link"??? Omdat het de dynamiek uit de muziek haalt. Hierdoor verandert de peak/average verhouding (crest factor) van de muziek EN gaan dus alle "vuistregels" regelrecht het raam uit.



Bedoel je hier dan mee dat de toegevoerde energie veel te hoog is doordat een blokgolf een constante maximale amplitude zal hebben en dus de hoogst mogelijke energie zal toevoeren?

Tiemen

PS Sorry voor de knee jerk reactie  <img src=icon_smile_wink.gif border=0 align=middle>

----------


## -Bart-

Schade aan speakers *kan* ontstaan door een vervormende  versterker. Clippen is een vorm van vervorming. Door vervorming onstaan er harmischen die het orgineele signaal nog niet bevatte, daardoor ontstaat er een signaal dat meer (theoretisch maximaal 2x)vermogen overdraagt aan de belasting. Omdat de energie verdeling in het f bereik van een clippend signaal hoger ligt dan het orginele signaal, zullen de tweeters het *meestal* het als eerste begeven.

In principe is er helemaal niks mis met het weergeven van signalen met hogere harmischen, sommige soorten muziek bevatten deze al staandaard. (Trash, Terror, etc)


Om het afgeplatte stuk aan de bovenkant van een clippend muziek signaal dc te noemen, en vervolgens als DE slopende factorvan tweeters aan te duiden is *niet conform de definities die in de electronica gehanteerd worden.*



Nobis Nil Nimis Aburdum.

----------


## Tiemen

> citaat:
> Om het afgeplatte stuk aan de bovenkant van een clippend muziek signaal dc te noemen, en vervolgens als DE slopende factorvan tweeters aan te duiden is



Heb ik niet gedaan, ik dacht dat Contour het met zijn Fourier-uitleg betrekkelijk goed gezegd had...Tot zover dan het verhaal over de ontstane hoge frequenties en de breuk van tweeters.

Dan het verhaal van de blokgolf en de invloed daarvan op de gewone speakers. Die maximale constantheid van de amplitude voor de helft van een periode heeft er dus voor jou niets mee te maken Bart/Dré?

Tiemen

----------


## -Bart-

OK is de waarheid nu boven tafel, en zijn we allemaal weer vriendjes ??<img src=icon_smile_wink.gif border=0 align=middle>

Nobis Nil Nimis Aburdum.

----------


## Dré

> citaat:
> Dan het verhaal van de blokgolf en de invloed daarvan op de gewone speakers. Die maximale constantheid van de amplitude voor de helft van een periode heeft er dus voor jou niets mee te maken Bart/Dré?



Clippen -&gt; Reductie van dynamiek -&gt; Verhoging van de average power -&gt; kans op overschreiding van de belastbaarheid van de speaker.

(o ja, je versterker heeft ook het beste rendement als hij goed aan het clippen is  :Wink: .

Hetzelfde (peak/average reduction) kan ook gebeuren als er een compressor gebruikt wordt in de stand "ben je helemaal van de pot gerukt". Dan clipt het signaal niet maar kan het gemiddelde vermogen TOCH hoger zijn dan dat de driver lief is.

Clipping induced spectral shift (geen idee hoe ik dat zou moeten vertalen) heeft een veel lagere invloed op het beschadigen van drivers dan dat sommigen (de meesten?) denken. Clipping induced compression (vertaal... vertaal...) heeft een veel grotere invloed dan de eerder genoemde CISS (mooie afkorting???)

-- Pardon my French, I'm Dutch --

----------


## Michel van de Beek

Een clippend signaal heeft gewoon meer energie dan een zuiver signaal van dezelfde amplitude. 

Een luidspreker zet helaas niet alle energie om in geluid, een groot gedeelte zal omgezet worden in warmte. Krijgt de speaker teveel energie toegevoerd dan zal ie de geest geven.

Zie plaatje hoe het komt dat er meer energie in een clippend signaal zit 1e tekening is gewoon signaal, 2e is clippend signaal. De energie die door de golf afgegeven wordt komt overeen met het oppervlak onder de 'golf' 



Groeten,
Michel

--- check profiel voor de sites ---

----------


## -Bart-

Fout ! (of halve waarheid)





> citaat: De energie die door de golf afgegeven wordt komt overeen met het oppervlak onder de 'golf'



Vermogen is nog altijd kwadratisch evenredig met de spanning .

De de effectieve spanning  is gelijk aan de oppervlakte.

Het id is wel leuk om het op deze manier te visualiseren, de strekking zal de meeste newbie KOMPLEET ontgaan, oppervlakte? waar heeft die man 't over...

Deze text editor geeft bijzonder weinig ruimte tot het kladden van integralen.
En ik ga dus hier niet de tijd nemen om integralen te giffen, en zeker geen integralen met een opervlakte bepaling onder sommen van sinussen met harmonischen 1+(k*2).


Doe mij een plezier, doe niet al te wijs. Deze posting valt al weer ver buiten de &lt;&lt; Alle startersvragen / Newbies &gt;&gt; vragen.


Nobis Nil Nimis Aburdum.

----------


## Michel van de Beek

Beste Bart ik weet dat het plaatje niet de exacte weergave is van het probleem ... het visualiseert het echter wel goed. Vandaar dit plaatje in dit forum.

Namelijk: bij clippen ontstaat een signaal dat 'krachtiger' is dan  een normaal signaal. 

Dré gaat hier naar mijn mening enigszins aan voorbij, hoewel hij het wel aanstipt door te zeggen dat je versterker lekker efficiënt is als ie clipt.

Verder mag jij nog alle harmonischen erbij gaan halen ... maar dit plaatje lijkt me duidelijk genoeg. Zeker als je meldt dat het vermogen kwadratisch evenredig is met de spanning. 

Pff ... inderdaad geen newbie stuff.

Groeten,
Michel

--- check profiel voor de sites ---

----------


## Tiemen

Sowieso kan dit naar het technisch forum verhuizen, ik vind het een heel interessante discussie. En vooral wat Dré zegt : "dynamiek verandert"...Een heel interessante stelling, maar euhm, wtf houdt ze in???????? Als je begint over blokgolven en energie is het allemaal geen waar, "de dynamiek verandert".

En om Michel zo te gaan afkraken en te gaan lullen over harmonischen vind ik nog erger.

Tiemen

----------


## -Bart-

Afkraken ? tsss. Als je hier wat post verkies ik _een moeilijke waarheid_ boven een _halve waarheid_.


De dynamiek : verhouding tussen de "zachtste en "hardste" passages in een signaal, meestal aangegeven in dB's.

Door alles tot in het belachelijke te versterken komen de "zachte" stukken -qua volume- dichter bij de hardste (die al niet harder kunnen omdat ze al zwaar in de clip zitten) dus verlaagt de dynamiek van het signaal.
(volgens mij niet helemaal(helemaal niet)in overeenkomst met real-life situaties)


Dat het rendement hoger wordt bij het weergeven van blokgolven betekent nog niet dat *daardoor* de speaker meer vermogen krijgt. Het is eerder zo dat een clippende versterker minder warm wordt.

Als dit topic verhuist, mag dan ook de titel spelling worden aangepast? dit in veband met de zoek funktie. 


Nobis Nil Nimis Aburdum.

----------


## Michel van de Beek

De hele waarheid is altijd  het beste ... alleen soms moet het probleem versimpeld weergegeven worden om het voor een newbie begrijpelijk te maken / houden. 

Je geeft zelf ook al aan in je reactie dat je de clipping induced compressie theorie niet met de praktijk vindt overeenstemmen. Toch is het een feit uit de echte wereld dat speakers sneuvelen door clippende signalen. Zou je dat dan even eenvoudig willen uitleggen ... dat is immers de essentie van vraag waarmee dit topic begon.

Groeten,
Michel

--- check profiel voor de sites ---

----------


## Tiemen

En waar ik nogaltijd geen antwoord op weet behalve het feit (constante voltage halve periode, al dan niet assymmetrisch, warmte problemen)...........





> citaat:
> Dat het rendement hoger wordt bij het weergeven van blokgolven betekent nog niet dat daardoor de speaker meer vermogen krijgt.



Rendement? Wat heeft dat ermee te maken? Het gaat erover dat meer vermogen zal toegevoerd worden dan bij een sinusoidale golf, en dat de speaker dus WEL meer vermogen zal krijgen.

Tiemen

----------


## moderator

Van verhuizen van dit topic zal geen sprake zijn.

Het blijkt een hele uitdaging voor de theoretisch goed onderlegden onder ons om de vraag van DJ Pim te beantwoorden:




> citaat:Ik heb mijn eerste PA-versterker gekocht,
> nou gaan snel de clip lampjes branden.
> Is dit erg, en wat betekent het precies?




 [list][*]De vraagstelling laat ruimte voor uitleg over wat clipping is[*]is het nu erg? en voor wat is het erg? ...je amp?...je speakers?...je oren?[*]De kracht van een goede reactie op dit onderwerp schuilt in het begrijpelijk beantwoorden van de vraag, niet in het uitbraken van een heleboel kennis en die vervolgens met zn allen op een weegschaaltje gaan afwegen[/list]

Moderator J&H Licht en Geluid Fora

----------


## Stijn Vanstiphout

Sinds wanneer mogen plaatjes in het geluidsforum?

mvg,


Stijn Vanstiphout,
SVD, Klank & Licht & LVL Audio-Visueel
België

Stijn.Vanstiphout@pandora.be ook op MSN

----------


## Tiemen

> citaat:
> Van verhuizen van dit topic zal geen sprake zijn.
> 
> Het blijkt een hele uitdaging voor de theoretisch goed onderlegden onder ons om de vraag van DJ Pim te beantwoorden:
> 
> citaat:
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> Ik heb mijn eerste PA-versterker gekocht,
> nou gaan snel de clip lampjes branden.
> ...



Ik dacht dat het antwoord op die vragen al gegeven was door Bart...De redenen voor de problemen kunnen voor mijn part wel nog verder uitgediept worden, al dan niet door theoretische beschouwingen. Om dit nu als moderator te gaan afkraken en niet te willen naar het technisch forum verhuizen, en niet toelaten verschillende theorien af te wegen tegenover elkaar doet de aard van dit forum onrecht aan, of is dit nu al geen *forum* meer ook?

Tiemen

PS Stijntje, is dat jou mening over clippen? Hoogst interessant dan...Het zijn geen plaatjes, het zijn grafieken, nu goed?

PPS Reacties op een chat als "kicken" of "bannen", is dat gebruikelijk? Ik zou zeggen : Goed Bezig, Ga vooral zo door.

----------


## moderator

Wordt weer helemaal verkeerd begrepen ben ik bang:

Iets verder uitdiepen in een onderwerp dat staat onder newbies/startersvragen heeft zin wanneer je op dat niveau de vraag behandeld.
Het dieper op de materie ingaan is in dit onderwerp niet zinvol, aangezien het newbies dan ver boven hun pet gaat.

Met het verplaatsen van dit onderwerp, wat gevraagd werd, halen we ons het probleem aan dat de volgende newbie weer om een uitleg over clipping komt vragen.
Door te proberen deze discussie voor newbies leesbaar te houden, maar voor begrijpelijk, mijn posting.

Een diepgaandere discusie zal ik nooit in de weg staan. Wel jammer dat mij dat verweten wordt, want een forum is in eerste instatie bedoeld om kennis te delen.

Omdat we echter met een heleboel verschillende kennisniveau's te maken hebben, moet je soms een onderwep in bescherming nemen.

to stijn: tekening van Michel blijft staan, zie ff niet hoe je dit anders duidelijk uit zou moeten leggen. Bovendien laadt het ding net zo snel als text.


Moderator J&H Licht en Geluid Fora

----------


## -Bart-

Mag ik het ff grondig oneens zijn met het motje. Als het raison d'etre uitsluitend het begrijpelijk formuleren van duidelijke antwoorden is, dan voeren alle moderatoren hun taak wel heel beroerd uit. Geen enkele vraag kan goed worden beantwoord als deze niet volledig theoretisch is onderbouwd. En daar kan -binnen- een topic best verder over gediscussierd worden. Dat sommige postings leiden tot een hoger technisch- of theoretisch nivo dan de topic-starter en anderen interessant vinden,*geeft niemand het recht dit tot "uitbraken van een heleboel kennis" te degraderen.* 


Je moest eens weten hoeveel 'vrienden' ik al heb gemaakt door mensen uit te leggen, dat hun theorie niet wiskundig of natuurkundig te onderbouwen viel.


Nobis Nil Nimis Aburdum.

----------


## Dré

> citaat:
> De hele waarheid is altijd  het beste ... alleen soms moet het probleem versimpeld weergegeven worden om het voor een newbie begrijpelijk te maken / houden.



Versimpeling leidt vrijwel altijd tot een VERKEERDE uitleg. Een verkeerde uitleg wordt dan onthouden door de newbie en daarna, als de newbie zichzelf geen newbie meer vindt, doorgegeven aan anderen. Da's dus de reden waarom zo velen denken dat de dempingsfactor van een versterker zo belangrijk is (tot aan bepaalde fabrikanten aan toe) en dat clipping je drivers kapot maakt vanwege de toevoeging van harmonischen.

Tuurlijk zal het voor een newbie een stukje stevige kost zijn. Maar WTF... Als het SIMPEL zou zijn dan hoefde hij het niet te leren en wist hij het al toch?



> citaat:Je geeft zelf ook al aan in je reactie dat je de clipping induced compressie theorie niet met de praktijk vindt overeenstemmen. Toch is het een feit uit de echte wereld dat speakers sneuvelen door clippende signalen. Zou je dat dan even eenvoudig willen uitleggen ... dat is immers de essentie van vraag waarmee dit topic begon.



OK, last effort.

Bij een stukje muziek zijn niet alle signalen even hard aanwezig (gelukkig). Zo zullen de hoge tonen zo'n 10-20dB zachter aanwezig zijn dan de bass tonen. Door het signaal te clippen wordt de bas op een gegeven moment begrensd (het signaal kan niet harder meer doordat het vastloopt tegen de voedingsspanning van de versterker). Het hoge tonen signaal kan echter nog een STUK verder groeien doordat het, in beginsel, veel zachter aanwezig was dan de bass signalen. Hierdoor zal de energie van de hoge tonen toenemen tot het punt waar de tweeter kapot zal gaan.

Een ding om te weten (voor de newbie) is dat, in een (bijvoorbeeld) 300W box, de tweeter meestal zo'n 25W kan verdragen. Bij een normaal stukje muziek zal hij dan een fractie krijgen van het totale signaal (omdat de hoge tonen zoveel zachter in de muziek aanwezig zijn), bij een zwaar clippend stukje muziek zullen de signalen vele malen harder zijn (voor een klein gedeelte vanwege de toevoeging van harmonischen, voor een GROOT gedeelte doordat het signaal veel lager aanwezig was in het originele signaal en DUS nog een fink stuk kan groeien voordat ook het hoge tonen signaal vastloopt tegen de voedingsspanning van de versterker).

&lt;end newbie explanation&gt;

Nog even dit: Dat een blokgolf een 3dB lagere crestwaarde heeft dan een sinus ben ik ten volle van op de hoogte Michel. Daar ging is dus NIET aan voorbij. Zoals je echter zelf weet is dat maar 3dB. Om een beetje een blokgolf te krijgen zul je op z'n minst zo'n 6dB in de clip moeten draaien. Da's dus al weer 3dB meer dan die genoemde 3dB crest verschil.

Waarom is het tonen van een geclipte sinus een slecht voorbeeld? Omdat het totaal NIET toont dat we het over MUZIEK hebben. Da's geen mooie sinsus. Ook is het signaal, zeker bij de bass, niet constant aanwezig. Allemaal factoren die volledig over het hoofd gezien worden als je het sinusje voorbeeld gebruikt.

De spectrale distibutie van een gemiddeld stuk muziek is (na statistische analyse van enige honderden totaal verschillende stukken muziek, door o.a. Peter Larsen (schrijver van een aantal softwarepakketten om DRIVERS te simuleren en ontwerpen (geen speakers maar DRIVERS))), ruwweg als volgt:

Centrum frequentie: 320Hz. LPF 3dB/octaaf, HPF 3dB/octaaf. Geldig tussen ca. 30 en 15000 Hz. Hij heeft dit "orange noise" genoemd (het onderzoek is ook gepubliceerd in de JAES voor zover ik weet). Hierin zie je dus gelijk dat de gemiddelde energie van de hogere frequenties aanzienlijk lager is dan die van de lagere frequenties.

Mijn e

----------


## sparky

Hallo Dré,

Deze uitleg over het slopen van hoog-drivers door compressie (veroorzaakt door clipping of een veel te hard aangesproken limiter) geldt alleen voor passieve systemen. Bij een actief systeem zijn de vermogens van driver en versterker immers op elkaar afgestemd.

Dus hoe zit dat met actieve systemen?

P.S. Prachtige discussie, hier hebben we nog eens wat aan!

----------


## Michel van de Beek

Dré heb het artikel gelezen, ik weet dat het gemeten, bewezen en geverifieerd is. Als je denkt dat ik dat in twijfel trek ... dan heb je me verkeerd begrepen. 

Het is inderdaad een uitleg voor passieve systemen. Bij actieve systemen zullen echter ook drivers sneuvelen, en da's met deze uitleg dan weer niet echt goed te verklaren.

Je tipte in een eerdere posting naar mijn mening wat belangrijke dingen aan, namelijk dat het van belang is of de speaker de gevraagde beweging kan uitvoeren en of ie daar niet te warm van wordt. 

Ik ben me er terdege van bewust dat muziek niet bestaat uit zuivere sinussen, maar uit een complex geheel. Het (zeer) versimpelde voorbeeldje van de afgeplatte sinus laat echter op eenvoudige wijze zien dat er in dezelfde periode meer energie gevoerd wordt dan wanneer het signaal zuiver is. Teveel energie betekent teveel warmte ontwikkeling. Teveel warmteontwikkeling betekent het overlijden van je speaker.



Groeten,
Michel

--- check profiel voor de sites ---

----------


## Dré

> citaat:
> Hallo Dré,
> 
> Deze uitleg over het slopen van hoog-drivers door compressie (veroorzaakt door clipping of een veel te hard aangesproken limiter) geldt alleen voor passieve systemen.



Volgens mij niet. Ook bij hoge tonen kun je immers clippen EN ook dat zal een reductie van de crest tot gevolg hebben.

Alleen is er (gelukkig) minder speling om het te verklooien doordat de bandbreedte (en dus de vermogensverhouding tussen de diverse signalen) veel kleiner is per actief onderdeel.



> citaat:Bij een actief systeem zijn de vermogens van driver en versterker immers op elkaar afgestemd.



Nou... Heel vaak zie je dat er een behoorlijk stevige amp staat op dat fragiele 1" drivertje (soms voor de overhead, soms omdat er geen kleinere versterker voorhanden was  :Wink: . Dat drivertje kan dan meestal zo'n 50W verstouwen MAAR wordt toch vaak door een 200W (of zwaardere) versterker aangestuurd. Dus ook daar is het, ten dele, toepasbaar. Clip het signaal (elk signaal met een crest factor die hoger is dan 0dB) en het gemiddelde vermogen zal toenemen. Dynamiek... Dynamiek... Dynamiek!

Grote voordeel bij actieve systemen is dat je veel beter kunt bekijken wat een driver voor z'n kiezen krijgt. Het is dan vrij makkelijk om te kijken of.

1. De gevraagde beweging niet te veel is voor de driver.
2. De gevraagde beweging niet resulteert in een te hete driver.

Overigens is dit ook in een passief systeem mogelijk (signaal splitsen, de afzonderlijke banden analyseren en zo nodig corrigeren en daarna het signaal weer combineren). Mijn Lab.Gruppen SP-2 doet het bijvoorbeeld op deze manier. Zo is zelfs m'n HF driver in m'n "Actipas" setje (actief X-over tussen sub en top, passief in top) keurig beschermd.



> citaat:P.S. Prachtige discussie, hier hebben we nog eens wat aan!



Absoluut.

-- Pardon my French, I'm Dutch --

----------


## Michel van de Beek

> citaat:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				citaat:
> 
> ...



Dus we zijn het er in ieder geval wel over eens dat een clippend signaal resulteert in een driver die meer voor zijn 'kiezen' krijgt.


Groeten,
Michel

--- check profiel voor de sites ---

----------


## Dré

> citaat:
> Dus we zijn het er in ieder geval wel over eens dat een clippend signaal resulteert in een driver die meer voor zijn 'kiezen' krijgt.



Een kleine 10 posts geleden (en vele malen daarvoor) schreef ik het volgende:

Clippen -&gt; Reductie van dynamiek -&gt; Verhoging van de average power -&gt; kans op overschreiding van de belastbaarheid van de speaker.

Had je die over het hoofd gezien?

(want de strekking is hetzelfde als wat jij hierboven zegt).

-- Pardon my French, I'm Dutch --

----------


## Olaf Duffhuës

Olaf denkt dat DJ Pim er weinig meer van snapt.....al die techniese taal.....valt niet mee voor newbie..En Olaf denk dat er mensen zijn die ens wat vaker in iemand zijn profiel moeten kijken....

Olaf, Duffhuës Edit Company.
Heesch.

Ik wil een Volkswagen...zit een E, een A en een W in...EAW..

----------


## Michel van de Beek

Uit al het bovenstaande is hopelijk wel duidelijk dat het niet raadzaam is om je systeempje te laten clippen.  


Groeten,
Michel

--- check profiel voor de sites ---

----------


## moderator

Met deze wijze woorden van michel wil ik graag dit onderwerp afsluiten.

Moderator J&H Licht en Geluid Fora

----------

